# Verkaufe Motorrad (Suzuki GS 500 e)



## Fraggerick (28. Mai 2012)

Ich Verkaufe meine Kleine.

Standort Potsdam, 35tkm, bj 95, 1500€, 46 PS, mit viel Zubehör und neuen Verschleißteilen (= Rechnung vorhanden)

Besichtigung, mehr Infos, Bilder und so per PN


----------

